# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  انتخاب دانشگاه

## design46

سلام
کدوم یک رو ترجیح میدید؟

دانشگاه دولتی با سطح علمی متوسط دوره شبانه   با  خوابگاه خودگردان در یه شهر دیگه تا فاصله 5 ساعت

یا

دانشگاه ازاد شهر خودتون با سطح علمی عالی

----------


## artim

> سلام
> کدوم یک رو ترجیح میدید؟
> 
> دانشگاه دولتی با سطح علمی متوسط دوره شبانه   با  خوابگاه خودگردان در یه شهر دیگه تا فاصله 5 ساعت
> 
> یا
> 
> دانشگاه ازاد شهر خودتون با سطح علمی عالی


شفاف تر بگو
دانگشاه ازاد چه شهری؟ دولتی چه شهری؟ و چه رشته ای

----------


## Wild Rose

هر چند که کلا و اساسا از دانشگاه آزاد بدم میاد....ولی...

چه کاریه بخوای 5 ساعت راه رو طی کنی...واسه یه سطح علمی متوسط...

دانشگاه دولتی فقط یه ویژگی خوب داره...اونم اینکه دولتیه..

اما دانشگاه آزاد شهرتون دوتا ویژگی داره یکی اینکه بهت نزدیکه دومی هم اینکه سطح علمیش بالاتره...تنها مشکلش آزاد بودنشه

در نتیجه...دانشگاه آزاد شهر خودتون:yahoo (3):

----------


## artim

من هم همدان بودم هم اصفهان دانشگاه هاشون
دانشگاه بوعلی همدان خیلی عالیه بخصوص رشته مکانیک و شیمی بوعلی خیلی قویه شبانه اش ارزش داره مکانیک بوعلی شبانه تا 7 هزارم میگیره بوعلی مکانیک
بهترین ازاد اصفهان نجف اباد هست که واقعا دانشگاه عالی هست با سطح علمی عالی
تفاوت انچنانی نیست بین سطح این دو دانشگاه . مکانیک بوعلی قوی تره نسبت به نجف اباد اما سطح علمی دو دانشگاه تقریبا مساوی هست

----------


## design46

> من هم همدان بودم هم اصفهان دانشگاه هاشون
> دانشگاه بوعلی همدان خیلی عالیه بخصوص رشته مکانیک و شیمی بوعلی خیلی قویه شبانه اش ارزش داره مکانیک بوعلی شبانه تا 7 هزارم میگیره بوعلی مکانیک
> بهترین ازاد اصفهان نجف اباد هست که واقعا دانشگاه عالی هست با سطح علمی عالی
> تفاوت انچنانی نیست بین سطح این دو دانشگاه . مکانیک بوعلی قوی تره نسبت به نجف اباد اما سطح علمی دو دانشگاه تقریبا مساوی هست


نجف اباد و اراک چطور؟

----------


## artim

> نجف اباد و اراک چطور؟


اراک دانشگاه دولتیش متوسطه انچنان معروف نیست

ازاد نجف اباد رو گفتم خیلی سطح علمیش بالاست و جزو چند دانشگاه ازاد بسیار خوب کشوره میگفتم رتبه سوم چهارم رو داره در بین ازاد

بازم بستگی به رشته داره هر رشته در یک دانشگاه قویه

----------


## design46

up .......

----------


## soheil-ss1

من شنیدم بعضی دانشگاه ها هستن که تو کشور همه مدرکشو قبول دارن ولی توی خارج کشور نه! برعکس هم صدق میکنه! *من نظرم اینه که رتبه جهانی دانشگاه و میزان اعتبار بین المللی مهم هست!*
البته بازم بگما من شنیدم  مطمئن نیستم! ولی اگه اینطوری باشه برو یه تحقیقی بکن و بقول معروف خونتو رو آب نساز(داخل) برو یه جا برای کار (بعداز فارغ التحصیلی) که بدونی برای چی برای کی داریی درس میخونی! مورد داریم مهندس کشاورزی تو آژانس داره کار میکنه!

----------

